# Remove old forums / combine old forums



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Can we clean up the list of forums?

We don't need the "HD Comcast TiVo DVR" because that product no longer exists and it is only used by confused Comacast users who have standalone TiVo's. If you won't remove this forum, how about updating the description from "The Comcast / TiVo relationship is about to give birth to the latest HD DVR" to "This died at birth."

Do we still need two DirecTV forums? The amount of posts is so small. All this does it make me click through two forums to find a bunch of spam instead of one. If DirecTV gets two, why doesn't Series 2 get even one? (Unless you count the super-niche DVD TiVo forum.)

The best forum is of course "TiVo Search Feedback - Beta Release" because the newest topic was started in 2009. Can't this stuff just get archived into the dustbin of history?


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Arcady,

We've implemented some of your suggestions to clean up the forums. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I just noticed. Thanks for acting on my suggestion!


----------



## hardly (Sep 4, 2008)

Sorry to see that the main forum cited in the OP 'HD Comcast TiVo DVR' remains, while 'DVD TiVo Units' is gone.
Might have something to do with the fact that I have two of these units, and this was one of the few places for good information.


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

Couple of things --

- I made sure not to "delete" anything  Just hid the forums from view, so any links to that forum or posts within would still work. 

- What I have done now is moved those forums to the Forum Extras section as "archives" so the forums are visible and accessible, but no new posts can be added. I did this just now, with the ones removed previously as well as the Comcast forum. I'm hoping this is a win-win as it keeps the top section uncluttered but still allows everyone to see posts that were made there as reference if needed.

Pete


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Could you please put back the "DVD TiVo Units" forum, since people were still using it? 

The suggestion to remove some of these areas seemed rather selfish to me. I personally don't have a TiVo with a DVD, but I keep up with that forum because I have friends who do, and I was thinking about picking one up second-hand. 

What happens next? Will the Series 3 forum disappear because somebody complains that "nobody has a TiVoHD anymore"?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

You can still see it here but it wasn't really being used...barely a half dozen threads or so active in the last several months.


----------



## hardly (Sep 4, 2008)

I tried to reply to the last post in DVD TiVo Units and found it disabled.
I sent a pm to that poster, hope he sees it.
There is no longer a reason for me to monitor that forum. Please send me an email if it goes live again.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

I just tried to help somebody out in the

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=488404

thread, where the most recent post is only 2 weeks old, but comments are disabled.

I don't think you guys fully thought this through.

Does demoting to the archive section automatically disable new posts?

Is there some compromise between prominent and fossilized possible?


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't really have a problem allowing new posts in those forums as a way to honor existing threads -- this was my error, and you should be able to post now.

The real objective of this exercise was to "clean up" the main forums view and move forums that are not being used as often below the fold, but not necessarily to stifle existing conversation.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Peter Redmer said:


> I don't really have a problem allowing new posts in those forums as a way to honor existing threads -- this was my error, and you should be able to post now.
> 
> The real objective of this exercise was to "clean up" the main forums view and move forums that are not being used as often below the fold, but not necessarily to stifle existing conversation.


I noticed at some point in the past that there was a way from the main page to the forums that didn't even show the stuff below the fold, or at least ommitted several forums, and I wondered why one would want to show only part of what one had to offer.

Newbies coming here are usually very short on knowledge and info about TiVos and may miss what would be of the most help to them.

Especially if their Google-fu isn't all that strong.


----------



## hardly (Sep 4, 2008)

What he said.


----------

